# "Mainzer Cats" 1940's -1960's humorous cat postcards



## Paco Dennis (Aug 24, 2022)

Most of you will probably recognize this collection. We gathered about 50 of them and used them as our screensaver. If you haven't seen them we think they are a delight, and endless fun to find all the things going on in each postcard.

Post some different ones if you want ...i don't know how many there are.?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2022)

I love these.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I love these.



Here are a bunch more if you want to look or collect them. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=mai...Y4yPKpLk5NoP2uarmAg&bih=661&biw=1349&hl=en-US


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2022)

I remember having one of those with the cats at a sockhop.  Wish I still had it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 29, 2022)

jujube said:


> I remember having one of those with the cats at a sockhop.  Wish I still had it.


This one?


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This one?


That might be it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 29, 2022)

I remember those!

Thanx for resurrecting these!


----------

